# Probleme chargememt ipad4  retira 16 Go



## poudreux (17 Février 2014)

Jeu farm heroes saga lance l application chargement et déconnection immédiate
Suppression et rechargement toujours le même probleme
Merci pour la solution


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Février 2014)

Diagnostique?? Ton ipad refuse de te laisser jouer a des bêtises pareils... Dis lui merci et passe a autre chose...


----------



## poudreux (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
Je veux bien passer autre chose mimousse car je ne joue pas a ces jeux mais mon épouse insiste car ça marche sur d autres appareils,les enfants.....
Après suppression rechargement sur Apple store et ithune sur ordinateur le problème persiste chargement déconnection immédiate je précise que sur Facebook même problème????
Merci pour les solutions


----------

